# what kind of bunny is this?



## 1Chick Magnet (Nov 30, 2010)

this is my new child


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Nov 30, 2010)

I have not had a bunny in over 30 years.  I went to an auction last weekend and could not resist thus little guy.  
is this a jersey wooly?

can a buck and a doe live tog?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like a JW to me! He's very cute!


----------



## dbunni (Dec 1, 2010)

Black Jersey Wooly ... cute ... get yourself a brush and enjoy!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 1, 2010)

Agree - pet quality Jersey Wooly. As to keeping a buck and doe together: yes, but only if both are neutered or they are both too old to care anymore. 

edited to add: I'm not dissing your little guy when I called him "pet quality." I'm just trying to explain why certain things about him (ear length, for example) may not match up with the animals whose pictures are used to represent the breed. Woolies are my favorites!


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Dec 1, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Agree - pet quality Jersey Wooly. As to keeping a buck and doe together: yes, but only if both are neutered or they are both too old to care anymore.
> 
> edited to add: I'm not dissing your little guy when I called him "pet quality." I'm just trying to explain why certain things about him (ear length, for example) may not match up with the animals whose pictures are used to represent the breed. Woolies are my favorites!


if a buck and doe are kept tog at breeding age will they hurt each other.  should you only put them tog to breed?

this is the only woolie I have ever seen so had no idea about quality.  are the ears too long or too short? I am trying to learn about this breed so any info is welcome. would be happy to have any other flaws pointed out too.  
I bought the little one at an auction where most everything was going for food.  I just thought he was too cute to enter the food chain.  now that I have spent a few days watching him I am deciding I like this breed.  he is so alert and friendly.  likes to be cuddled.  nuzzles right into my neck.
I was thinking it would be nice to get him some company.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Someone else said this already, but I would like to give you a little more detail. You cannot EVER keep an intact buck and doe together in the same cage. You will literally have baby bunnies every four weeks, and of course that is not only hard on the bunnies, but on you as well! Doe rabbits are induced ovulators, they do not go into heat and can get pregnant any time they are exposed to a buck. Their gestation period is 31 days, and they are most receptive to breeding within 72 hours of giving birth. That is how you wind up with back-to-back litters. 
   Congrats on saving this little guy, he is really adorable!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

cutechick2010 said:
			
		

> can get pregnant any time they are exposed to a buck.


That is not 100% true, I know of many breeders who breed rabbits and will breed 20 plus does and only 7 have kits. Rabbits do not breed like many people think. I bred four does and only two felt like they were pregnant when I palpated. Yes, rabbits can have a lot of litters but it's not entirely true!


----------



## RabbitMage (Dec 9, 2010)

The key word there is _can_. They will not end up bred 100% of the time, but they _can_ get pregnant anytime.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Dec 9, 2010)

can 2 does live tog happily?  at what age do you need to seperate bucks and does so you don't get any surprises?


----------



## cutechick2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> The key word there is _can_. They will not end up bred 100% of the time, but they _can_ get pregnant anytime.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Plus they are must less likely to get pregnant if you WANT them too, as opposed to just not knowing anything about them. Been scientifically proven, LOL.

  BTW, if your breeder friends are breeding 20 does with only seven having litters, mabye they need to do some health checks, de-worming etc. That is really poor numbers.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

cutechick2010 said:
			
		

> RabbitMage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because not all of them kindled means that's a bad thing... it could of been too cold/too hot, sterile bucks, does not wanting to take, etc.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> can 2 does live tog happily?  at what age do you need to seperate bucks and does so you don't get any surprises?


I have two does right now in the same cage and they get along great. They are two different breeds (Netherland and Holland) and I introduced the Netherland when she was young. But sometimes they don't always get along, mine always do. 

I usually separate my bucks and does before they hit 6 months. Takes a buck about 6 months to sexually mature.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a quote from the HRS:
"In any case of domestic rabbit babies, do not remove the babies until they are a full eight weeks of age. Separate the male babies from the females at this time. Males can become sexually mature as early as ten weeks!"

Small breeds mature faster, so the ten weeks would be for a dwarf breed. Large breeds will take longer. Does of medium-large breed will be mature at six months, but bucks mature earlier. Dwarf breed does are actually recommended to be bred for the first time at about five months. I know of one lady who raises linoheads, she left one baby with his mom a little longer than usual and wound up with the doe being pregnant. The little buck was nine weeks old. That of course is earlier than normal, but it is not rare either.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

cutechick2010 said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I have larger breeds so I do mine at 6 months if I don't sell them by then.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Dec 10, 2010)

cutechick2010 said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, that is quite an eye opener . thankyou for that info.


----------

